# Any make-up experts? I need a little help.



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just had a tumor removed from one of my nerve ' s and unfortunately it affected my right eye lid...I have a subtle droop :\.

Any make-up tricks that can make it appear less noticeable? I am becoming more and more self - conscious about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The only tricks I know for uneven eyelids or subtle droop is to apply your shadow higher on the lid that droops and use a lot of mascara. It also helps to line the droopy eye a little thicker than the other eye to create an illusion of openness. Try tight-lining if you haven't already. 

Navy blues and browns are your friend bc they aren't as harsh as black and charcoal.

ETA: I bet you'll find a bunch of tips on pinterest if you feel like wading through the various links. I always get the best tips on there


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Another thing is try highlighting your brow bones w/a shimmer gel or powder. A little dab on the inner corners of your eyes on the sides of the bridge of your nose will draw attention away from the lids.

Maybe try to retrain the lid if possible. Use eye tape in the evenings on the droopy portion. 

Honestly,I bet you're the only one who notices it.I know that's not much comfort but most people don't pick up on subtle things like this.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies...I will try those ideas. I probably am the only one that sees it...but it still drives me bonkers. Stupid eye. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Youtube is fantastic for makeup tips!!!!


----------

